# The $45 million Estate



## jerm IX (Mar 29, 2013)

...The 32,000 square foot, four-storey main house included 9 bedrooms, 17 bathrooms, sweeping foyer, 20 seat theatre, spa, massive playroom, spiral staircases and an elevator. It was outfitted with smart home technology that provided control of everything imaginable. At the push of a button, one could light their way to the kitchen from a third floor bedroom on the opposite side of the house, dim chandeliers, ignite fireplaces or open and close window blinds.

The luxurious property also included 300 metres of shoreline, a private pebble beach, boat house, four car garage, pool, gardener's cottage, stable, greenhouse, century old Japanese teahouse and a baseball diamond.

In 2007, only 15 years after the mansion was built, the Gilgan's had divorced and the Estate was put up for sale. To this day, it has the distinction of being the most expensive residential property ever to be listed for sale in Canada, with a gargantuan price tag of $45 million...


A detailed write up with more pics can be found here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2013/03/abandonment-issues-edgemere-estate.html





Edgemere Estate by jerm IX, on Flickr




Edgemere Estate by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8528 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8504 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8422 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8458 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8453 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8457 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8480 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_8493 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 29, 2013)

What a waste, what a shame. Great report though.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, what a grand place! Shame its been left but then again with that price tag! Great report and pics


----------



## HughieD (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible. Nice find!


----------



## King Al (Mar 30, 2013)

Interesting find that Jerm! Good Stuff


----------



## mookster (Mar 30, 2013)

Interesting, soulless place. Reminds me of those mansions owned by people on 'Cribs' that are so devoid of soul even when they are occupied. Just a fantastical show of expense and personal wealth.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2013)

What an amazing waste of such wealth,thanks for the link and sharing.


----------



## Ferdi015 (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome ceiling. Would love to take a shot there..


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 30, 2013)

That is worth a flight over there! What a waste - I love it! 
Great report sir!


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 30, 2013)

This is an epic find!! Get in!


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This place is mind blowing. Such waste.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice as always mate, the details in that building are outstanding and what a price tag! 

Cheers for sharing them with us


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful house, would love to live there!
Fab pics too, thanks ..


----------



## jerm IX (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks again. I really enjoy the positive interactions on this forum. I appreciate your enjoyment.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 4, 2013)

That looks amazing. Fantastic bleak shots.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks incredible great photos


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll have it... can I pay cash?


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow this place looks insane, thanks for sharing it


----------



## jerm IX (Apr 8, 2013)

Again, thanks. Again, refreshingly positive interactions encourage a desire to continue sharing goodies here. So thank you.


----------



## megaangelic (Apr 8, 2013)

Bearing in mind thats only £29m, It just goes to show how cheap housing really is in Canada! Can you imagine the price if it was built here!


----------



## mookster (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, 'only' £29million! £29million is still a massive sum for a house.


----------

